

Musings from Alexa - callipygian
http://startuptofinish.com/2007/10/13/musings-from-alexa/
How do they come about their traffic rank numbers?
======
cstejerean
To me it seems like you got a lot of hits but most users didn't stick around.
It seems like your site only got picked up by Alexa recently.

